# Getting back into cycling after illness.



## Banjo (16 Jun 2009)

I was just starting to get somewhere with my fitness after about 4 months cycling 60 to 70 miles per week but am now laid up with a virus that the doc reckons will last over a week.(My son who never gets ill was laid up for two weeks with it.)

I had built up to regular 20 milers and did one 57 mile ride without any problems.

Any advice on how to get back into it as quickly as possible once back on my feet?


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2009)

Just take it easy, bit at a time.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (16 Jun 2009)

Depends on your virus. And ask your doctor.

Most loss of fitness in the first few weeks will be due to a reduction in stroke volume of your heart. It'll take a bit longer for your base fitness to significantly reduce.

Let your body rest - it needs to fight the virus first and foremost. If you suspect the virus is because you were run down, then perhaps you were overdoing it anyway. If you got it from going to Mexico, pig-kissing or similar, then I guess there is no harm in getting back into it as soon as your body feels up to it, but ease yourself back in.

I was diagnosed with shingles last Tuesday [see "shingles" thread]. Today the Dr signed me off for a further week for being contagious - that's my ability to infect others, not the time others say it takes me to do things - but he's given me the OK to start running and cycling again


----------



## Banjo (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Hope your shingles goes quickly S ot D . The doc doesnt think its Swine Flu but has sent off blood samples , wont get results untill Friday .

Basically feels like I have been beaten up.Pain in muscles back and joints complete lack of energy. Feeling a little bit more human now so hoping to get some miles in next week with luck .Will go gently for next week then start building up again.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Jun 2009)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> Depends on your virus. And ask your doctor.
> 
> Most loss of fitness in the first few weeks will be due to a reduction in stroke volume of your heart. It'll take a bit longer for your base fitness to significantly reduce.
> 
> ...



Your heart is a pretty big piece of muscle and will take quite a time to deteriorate. You might find during illness your heartrate is faster and blood pressure higher, not contributing toward reduction in stroke volume.

The 'loss of fitness' most exhibit after two weeks away from exercise is caused by retraction of the capillaries taking blood to muscle cells. They are very small and shrink away soon after stopping regular exercise.

After a two week break without illness, it might take one week to get back to 'as were'. After influenza, it could take the same length of time you were ill, ie. two weeks.


----------

